# Snort Creatine?  -i was drunk, dont ask



## Monolith (Oct 18, 2003)

I came home the other night after getting completely cocked, and was about to make a shake before i went to bed, when i saw my bottle of creatine and thought "shit... its white, its a powder, why cant i snort it?"

Luckily i didnt actually do it, but is it possible?  I mean, itd certainly get into your bloodstream nice and quick.  And you wouldnt have to worry about it getting digested in your gut...

...Or should i just keep my drunken thoughts to myself?


----------



## Mudge (Oct 18, 2003)

I thought the purpose of snorting was getting it into the nasal cavity close to the brain, not neccessarily the rest of your blood stream, hmm.


----------



## Darkkmind (Oct 19, 2003)

Why don't u give it a shot and let us know?


----------



## iron jock (Oct 20, 2003)

I have to say that sounds adbit wacked to me, snorting creatine.  I'd be worried about burning the nasaul passages if I were you.  But hell, if it works for you do.


----------



## mudflap1977 (Sep 12, 2006)

*Snorting Creatine*

I must say on a dare last night here at Gold's Gym in Arlington Tx I snorted not one but 2 lines of creatine it didnt burn or anything like that I think it had alot to do with the fact that it was the unflavored creatine hell it got a good laufgh and I made $3.00 from doing it so to everybody out their who didnt have the balls to do it well I did


----------



## viet_jon (Sep 12, 2006)

mudflap1977 said:


> I must say on a dare last night here at Gold's Gym in Arlington Tx I snorted not one but 2 lines of creatine it didnt burn or anything like that I think it had alot to do with the fact that it was the unflavored creatine hell it got a good laufgh and I made $3.00 from doing it so to everybody out their who didnt have the balls to do it well I did



you must feel real proud. Congratualtions on making 3 bux also.


----------



## TheBigA (Sep 13, 2006)

Just like cocaine its an alkali and a high PH level which in long term use burns  a whole in the nose and surrounding tissues.


----------



## KataKlysm954 (Sep 13, 2006)

mudflap1977 said:


> I must say on a dare last night here at Gold's Gym in Arlington Tx I snorted not one but 2 lines of creatine it didnt burn or anything like that I think it had alot to do with the fact that it was the unflavored creatine hell it got a good laufgh and I made $3.00 from doing it so to everybody out their who didnt have the balls to do it well I did



thats good... your the only dopper out of the bunch and why even take a chance at messing up your health (not saying it would but could be possible maybe) for $3.00


----------



## Deeznuts (Sep 13, 2006)

This is quite embarassing. Why would you even post something this stupid? Try laying off the boos for a little bit and see how it effects your gains


----------



## Stretch (Sep 17, 2006)

Creatine is sometimes used to cut cocaine, for higher profit.


----------

